# Intro!~



## Kuromiss (Sep 24, 2012)

Hello everyone. Im new to this forum just looking to seek/share some knowledge about health,fitness, training,cycles...ect
You know all this forum is plentiful in. Im new here but not to this way of life. Look forward to being able to discuss
with some like minded informative people.

Thanks


----------



## Arnold (Sep 24, 2012)

Kuromiss, welcome to IronMagazine Forums! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Please Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## charley (Sep 24, 2012)

*

 welcome  !!!*


----------



## DetMuscle (Sep 24, 2012)

hey


----------



## Xplicit. (Sep 25, 2012)

^^


----------



## brazey (Sep 25, 2012)

Welcome...


----------



## CEM Store (Sep 26, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## ashoprep1 (Sep 26, 2012)

Welcome to IMF


----------



## Kuromiss (Sep 29, 2012)

Thanks everyone


----------



## Ironman2001 (Sep 29, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## Bout2getReal (Sep 30, 2012)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## AlphaMalePharma (Sep 30, 2012)

welcome


----------

